

Brisk walk is better exercise - mycodebreaks
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2013/12/04/why-a-brisk-walk-is-better/

======
jacalata
Seems like really well done science reporting that not only addressed the
correlation v causation possibility, but explained why this finding is
interesting even if it is just correlative.

